# VFS; Mounted root (ext3) readonly

## gpmartinson

I thought I knew what I was doing, so I went ahead and emerge -u world.  and then etc-updated.  I noticed some odd-things: 

1.  /sbin/shutdown dissapeared! Don't get this.  But, I did restartt except:

2. rebooting the system brought me to a single-user sh prompt.  I noted a message that said VFS: mounted root(ext3) read-only. So, I guessed that I borked something in etc-update.  I mounted the root from the gentoo install CD and walked through the /etc directory looking for odd-ball things and honestly I don't see anything.  I checked carefully /etc/fstab and /etc/inittab and don't see anything odd.  Can anyone suggest other places to look.  Please, I am computerless until this is fixed.  

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## Sandwind

i have  same problem but dont know how to solve :/

----------

## lwithers

Was there any other output at all? What is the output of dmesg? We're going to need some more info to figure this one out.

----------

